# Need some help with gas tank removal



## Empirelubeequipment.com (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi guys.
Older 70's simplicity
I noticed my gas tank is leaking on the bottom. I can't figure out how to remove it. I see the 2 straps but it's so tight I couldn't wiggle it out. Can some one she'd some light for me on how to pull it out? I can't imagine I would need to move the motor forward


----------



## Empirelubeequipment.com (Feb 15, 2019)

Nobody's had to remove the gas tank on an older simplicity tractor


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Think about how the mower frame was assembled at the plant... If you can't easily get the tank out because of clearance issue with the engine in place, they couldn't easily/quickly get the tank in on the assembly line either. In all likelihood, the dash wiring and tank were in place first, then they stabbed the engine into the frame. They weren't worried about you having clearance to pull the leaking tank out 40+ years later.

The engine was also more than likely stabbed with the pulley assembly in place, which means there's a hole in the frame plate big enough to give you 3" to 4" of clearance before the crank shaft hits the edge of the pulley hole. See if pulling the 4 engine mounting bolts and just sliding the engine forward will give you enough clearance to pull the tank out. There's probably a petcock on that tank also that would make me mumble some bad things about it's relationship with it's mother at some time during this project.... 

Unfortunately, you may have to deal with removing some 40 year old muffler mounting fasteners also in order to slide the engine forward. You've also got to get the tight fitting tank back in once you've made the repair and get the fuel line/clamp back on without having a leak.

It's jobs like this that make old mechanics like me cuss a poor little inanimate object. You wouldn't believe some of the bad things I've called a rusty 1/4" bolt over the years


----------



## Empirelubeequipment.com (Feb 15, 2019)

Here's a couple pictures I am going to take another try tomorrow night


----------

